# Felt/Flocking? for Jewelry Box



## DeputyMike (Aug 16, 2008)

I am working on the design for a standing mirror/jewelry chest for my sister and I was wondering if anybody has any advice on how/what to line the interior with? The only thing I know is that I want it black in color...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

In my opinion, flocking. 100%. I have never had any luck with felt but I have never had a failure with flocking. Not to put down the people that use felt, but it just doesn't work for me. Flocking, flocking, flocking. :thumbsup:
I think that was pretty clear.:yes::laughing:
Ken


----------



## Woodcutterron (Nov 21, 2009)

DeputyMike said:


> I am working on the design for a standing mirror/jewelry chest for my sister and I was wondering if anybody has any advice on how/what to line the interior with? The only thing I know is that I want it black in color...


Have you checked with Rockler? They have some flocking items or used to anyway. I did a little box lined with leather years ago, I just essentially stretched the leather over thin stock panels cut to just under the inside dimensions (walls, lid, and bottom as individual panels) each and glued them in, it looked quite nice.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Woodcutterron said:


> Have you checked with Rockler? They have some flocking items or used to anyway. I did a little box lined with leather years ago, I just essentially stretched the leather over thin stock panels cut to just under the inside dimensions (walls, lid, and bottom as individual panels) each and glued them in, it looked quite nice.


I use both methods, depending on the box's use. For felt or brushed velvet, I use luan door skin as a base. Some of my boxes have curved interiors. On those I use flocking exclusively....if a lining is needed, at all.
My hand gun presentation boxes are all lined with velvet over 1/8 BB. I don't think flocking would stand up to the abrasion of removing and replacing the weapon. 

Gene


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that felt is the best. In years to come when the interior needs refreshing it will be easier to remove the felt and replace.

George


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

When I buiild jewelry boxes I line the bottom of the drawer with colored foam rubber, and felt the interior sides of the drawers. I like felt because It cuts and stretches easily. The foam rubber keeps jewelry from tangling in fuzzies or getting lost in the corners.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

When I've done similar things, I've used felt. Just trim the felt to a slight over size with scissors. Then spread an even layer of yellow glue and press the felt into place. Do only a single surface at a time and trim the excess with a sharp razor blade after about 20-30 minutes.


----------



## blacklabeljack (Nov 3, 2009)

Ive build a few jewelry boxes and i always use velvet from rockler.. its a more expensive but it looks alot better than flocking or felt. if you want to make ring bars then use the velvet sheet and buy some 5/8 in foam from a craft store and glue them together then fold them and that makes a ring bar..


----------

